# making changes to an edited photo



## TurbodreamZ (Oct 9, 2012)

I had a few images shot in raw and edited in LR 4.2. When Exporting I saved as jpeg. Now After looking at the edited photos again I want to make some changes. When I pull the jpeg photos up in LR and make some changes in "develop" mode how do I save these changes? 

When I'm happy with the changes in develop mode and then click library, the photos go back to where they were. 

Also, how do I go about overwriting these files with the changes? When I press export it says some operations were not performed:the destination photo would replace the existing photo


----------



## clee01l (Oct 9, 2012)

If you don't care about keeping the earlier edits, all you need to do is open the same RAW file in LR in Develop.  Your adjustment sliders will be exactly in the position they were in when the JPEG was created on export.  

If you would like to preserve the original edit, you make a Virtual copy in LR,  The original edits are preserved and the virtual copy can contain and adjustments that you make on the original.  The original edits are a set of instructions applied to the original RAW file to produce the Exported JPEG. These instructions take up very little room in the LR catalog database. The Virtual copy begins wirg an identical set of instructions maintained as a separate record . (you can call this a fork in development) further adjustments to the Virtual Copy results in a seperated set of instructions that can be applied to the same master RAW file to produce a different exported JPEG.


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 9, 2012)

Cletus has checkmate in one.
Nothing to add.


----------

